# Can someone look up my horse on APHA?



## jojowizo (Feb 1, 2012)

I just got a pretty Paint Mare and I would like to get her basic info but don't want to spend a fortune just to find out her sire/dam and DOB.

Could someone look her info up for me? Her registered name is "She's Taylor Made" 

I appreciate anything you can give me. Once I know for sure she is on there I may pay to access it and change her registration info.

Thanks.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Why would you need to change the registration information? If you own her, don't you have her papers? Transferred them to yourself? Become a member of APHA? 

When I was an active member of APHA, I had access to the databanks. Just a little confused here...

Edit: also, if you own her, know her registered name, her papers would have her sire/dam and DOB


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Why would you need to change the registration information? If you own her, don't you have her papers? Transferred them to yourself? Become a member of APHA?
> 
> When I was an active member of APHA, I had access to the databanks. Just a little confused here...
> 
> Edit: also, if you own her, know her registered name, her papers would have her sire/dam and DOB



Just because a horse is registered doesn't mean the current owner has the papers! Registered horses get sold all the time without papers! She probably just knows the horses registered name and wants to make sure she is registered before paying to become a member and hopefully get the horses papers in her name if possible I am not a member of APHA but I hope someone on here can help you OP!


----------



## jojowizo (Feb 1, 2012)

*No I don't have her papers*

The lady I got her from - got her from the person that registered her but never got her papers. She is just a pleasure horse, I never plan to breed her although I heard that she has had a foal. I am not an APHA member so I can't look it up myself, I was just hoping someone out there would help me out. If I have to I will pay to join but all I want to know is her birthday and parents so seems like a lot of money just to find out that.

I don't know that I will try and change ownership, I am just interested to get some info on her. I didn't get much from the current owner.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

As far as I know, through APHA, you can't transfer ownership online. You have to have a hard copy of the papers, with the previous owners signature on it releasing ownership of the horse to the new owner, you. You put your information on the back of the papers and send it through the mail.


----------



## jojowizo (Feb 1, 2012)

*Thank you*



CLaPorte432 said:


> As far as I know, through APHA, you can't transfer ownership online. You have to have a hard copy of the papers, with the previous owners signature on it releasing ownership of the horse to the new owner, you. You put your information on the back of the papers and send it through the mail.


That helps. If I decide to register her I'll need to track down the owners info then. Good to know.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Any registry I know of requires the hard copy with owner transfer to get her papers to you. 

Even if you don't plan on breeding her, without the papers she has an equal value to a grade of unknown parentage/breeding. It would be well worth the trouble and money to get ahold of her papers and get them in your name. If you don't end up keeping her for the rest of her natural life, it is to her benefit that you have her papers if you were to ever sell her. 

Does the lady you bought her from remember who she had purchased her from? The other thing is, if she is registered but neither you or the previous owner have the papers, are you sure you are spelling the name correctly?


----------



## jojowizo (Feb 1, 2012)

*Name - pretty sure*



SunnyDraco said:


> Any registry I know of requires the hard copy with owner transfer to get her papers to you.
> 
> Even if you don't plan on breeding her, without the papers she has an equal value to a grade of unknown parentage/breeding. It would be well worth the trouble and money to get ahold of her papers and get them in your name. If you don't end up keeping her for the rest of her natural life, it is to her benefit that you have her papers if you were to ever sell her.
> 
> Does the lady you bought her from remember who she had purchased her from? The other thing is, if she is registered but neither you or the previous owner have the papers, are you sure you are spelling the name correctly?


I was able to track down her first owner via email, but she said Taylor wasn't in her name the breeder registered her. She sent me her registered name in "Quotes" so I assume it is her name. I also went to the APHA site and did a name search and it shows her name is taken. That is all I can do on their without subscribing.

I will probably transfer her registration eventually, but I know that will involve a lot more work. I really just want to know when to celebrate her birthday, I know its a silly reason to check but I want to make sure how old she is as well.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

I can check give me a sec....


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Heck, guys all she wanted was any info on the horse, not whether she could register her or not.Not a big deal. I wish I was still a member, I would have gladly looked it up.. Sorry, but can't help, sounds as if Kansas spice girl is trying to help.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok....
Born: Tuesday, May 19th, 1987
Location Foaled: Oregon
Pattern/Color: Tobiano/Chestnut
Sire: Coasters Ricky T
Dam: Shadows Bambi
Breeder: Mary Ann (Davis) Greenup
Registered: August 13th,1987
Current Owner: Donna M. Demorest 
It looks like she became her owner June 3rd,1992
The Owner before that was Ranches Wilkerson (June 19th,1987)
Before them it was the original owner (the Breeder)
Taylor doesn't have any Progeny (offspring), or performance record.
But she does a full sister if you want more info on her sister I can pull it for you! Looks like the breeder was the Ranches Wilkerson person.

First Pic is of "Shes Taylor Made" The Second is her Sire "Coasters Ricky T"


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

I added her on all breed for you! So you can get a better look at her bloodlines if ya want!
Shes Taylor Made Paint


----------



## jojowizo (Feb 1, 2012)

*Thank you so much*



Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I added her on all breed for you! So you can get a better look at her bloodlines if ya want!
> Shes Taylor Made Paint


This is exactly what I wanted. Very cool to see. Appreciate the info!


----------



## jojowizo (Feb 1, 2012)

*Wow she's 24*



Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Ok....
> Born: Tuesday, May 19th, 1987
> Location Foaled: Oregon
> Pattern/Color: Tobiano/Chestnut
> ...


I'm glad I checked. I was told she is 18. Wholly cow that's a bit of a difference. 

They probably didn't register her foal because the person that bred her hadn't changed her registration. I didn't realize she had so many owners. 

Its interesting to see how much people really know about their horses. Good thing I started her on Senior feed after all. Lol

Still very happy with the horse she's an amazing sweetie. Thanks again!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Does APHA have a mailing address listed for the current owner? I ask because I know that on the Arab database, you can look up a member's mailing address. That kind of information would certainly help if it is a current address


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you want any info on her sister?

wyominggrandma... I try lol.... the registration process, or anything at all to due with transfer literally SUCKS lol! Im glad others posted about her possible "registration issues", cause its no walk in the park, as im sure you all know... especially when missing papers is in the mix! OP be prepared when and if you transfer her papers, because most likely everything that can go wrong will  I highly recommend you do get them asap because time just complicates things, and for the previous owner those papers all of a sudden mean much less as the horse is no longer her problem, and sometimes those papers tend to disappear!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Does APHA have a mailing address listed for the current owner? I ask because I know that on the Arab database, you can look up a member's mailing address. That kind of information would certainly help if it is a current address


Yup, its....

_(Please trade any addresses via PM and do not post on an open forum)_

Is this the woman you bought her from? According to APHA this is the last person who had her papers transferred into their name at least...


----------



## jojowizo (Feb 1, 2012)

*Sister*



Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Do you want any info on her sister?
> 
> wyominggrandma... I try lol.... the registration process, or anything at all to due with transfer literally SUCKS lol! Im glad others posted about her possible "registration issues", cause its no walk in the park, as im sure you all know... especially when missing papers is in the mix! OP be prepared when and if you transfer her papers, because most likely everything that can go wrong will  I highly recommend you do get them asap because time just complicates things, and for the previous owner those papers all of a sudden mean much less as the horse is no longer her problem, and sometimes those papers tend to disappear!


I don't think I need her sisters info. Thank you though. She's almost 25 and I don't anticipate ever selling her or finding another home so I don't know that I will change her registration. Sounds like a lot of work for no real purpose, at least in my situation. If she was younger I might consider it. 

I have never had a horse this old, she seems very healthy but I was concerned about her being 18. Now I'm a little worried about riding her too much. How old can you still ride a horse in thats in good health? I know newbie question, I've just always had young horses.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

When my mares papers were lost, APHA sent a new copy to the person that was on her paperwork as the owner. Then that lady signed off and sent them to me so I could get my mare registered in my name. That lady was super nice. Lets hope that the lady that's actually on her papers is just as nice and will go through the work and forward them to you. Some people can be very unhelpful. :-( It took 4 years. Ugh.


----------



## jojowizo (Feb 1, 2012)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Yup, its....
> 
> _Persons name and address removed._
> 
> Is this the woman you bought her from? According to APHA this is the last person who had her papers transferred into their name at least...


 
No, I think that was 3 owners ago. The lady I got her from said she had her for 2 years and the one I tracked down before that said she had her for 16 years and her name was Cindy. So seems like she may have had a few owners before that even.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

jojowizo said:


> I don't think I need her sisters info. Thank you though. She's almost 25 and I don't anticipate ever selling her or finding another home so I don't know that I will change her registration. Sounds like a lot of work for no real purpose, at least in my situation. If she was younger I might consider it.
> 
> I have never had a horse this old, she seems very healthy but I was concerned about her being 18. Now I'm a little worried about riding her too much. How old can you still ride a horse in thats in good health? I know newbie question, I've just always had young horses.


At her age, I can understand your decision! Sounds like she will have a lovely home with you!!! 25 is not to old at all to still be ridden regularly. My first horse was 27 when we got him, and he was fit as a fiddle, we rode him until he was 30 and then he lived in retirement until the age of 34 when he passed away. If she is broke to ride, and is sound, she is fine to ride. I mean i wouldnt go make her sprint up and down hills or anything lol  You will get to know her, and you will learn her limits and what she can and can do. trust me haha dont count the old gal out. Bussie my 27 year old guy (R.I.P) sometimes acted like he was 2. Take it from personal experience NEVER let her get too out of shape she will thank you later.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

her pedigree can be seen at allbreedpedigree.com/shes+Taylor+made


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I take regular lessons on a 24 year old... and he's super fit. I actually find it hard to believe that he's as old as he is.

Just keep an eye on her and as long as she isn't showing any signs of distress, I'm sure she'll be fine. You could also have a vet come out and do an assessment on her and get an opinion about how much she should be ridden.

It sounds like this girl has been bounced around to several different people I hope you can offer her a nice long term home.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

jbolt said:


> her pedigree can be seen at allbreedpedigree.com/shes+Taylor+made


 **** cause I put it in there yesterday for the OP


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Heck...if you hadn't found it I was gonna run down to the APHA and find out! haha

I literally work 3 minutes away from the APHA


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

sammerson said:


> Heck...if you hadn't found it I was gonna run down to the APHA and find out! haha
> 
> I literally work 3 minutes away from the APHA


HOW CONVENIENT! haha not even fair!


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

It was way cooler when I had my APHA gelding but not i just have my boring old mustang haha


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

sammerson said:


> It was way cooler when I had my APHA gelding but not i just have my boring old mustang haha


Is any horse ever really boring? haha "Man I need to get me one of them boring horses" Thats what im going to be thinking the next time my but is in the dirt LOL


----------



## dcnc (Feb 18, 2013)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> I can check give me a sec....


Can you help me find a breeding stock paint that I raised, no longer a member, but would really like to find him to buy him back or possibly just make sure he is in a good home......He was registered APHA...thanks


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

dcnc said:


> Can you help me find a breeding stock paint that I raised, no longer a member, but would really like to find him to buy him back or possibly just make sure he is in a good home......He was registered APHA...thanks


What is the registered name?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ComancheStallions (Feb 16, 2013)

Shes Taylor Made Paint
This is a 26 year old hoss.... the site is free.

The APHA in Fort Worth @	(817) 222-6423 will give you all the info
you need @no charge over the phone.

Cowboy
--------


----------



## dcnc (Feb 18, 2013)

CCH said:


> What is the registered name?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I did call APHA , didn't realize that they would tell me over the phone, He was foaled in 99, I sold him 2002 and no one has registered him since we owned him. Makes me sad, now I will never know what happened to him. He was an awesome little guy, never offered to buck, rear or any bad habits when we started him. Thank you for offering to help. 
His name by the way was Rudy Ray Moore...


----------



## dcnc (Feb 18, 2013)

ComancheStallions said:


> Shes Taylor Made Paint
> This is a 26 year old hoss.... the site is free.
> 
> The APHA in Fort Worth @ (817) 222-6423 will give you all the info
> ...


Thank you so much, I did call this morning, he was never transferred after we sold him..


----------



## DoubleKCustoms (Sep 24, 2012)

sammerson said:


> Heck...if you hadn't found it I was gonna run down to the APHA and find out! haha
> 
> I literally work 3 minutes away from the APHA


Could you tell them to hurry up with my transfer papers? It's been over a month. lol


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Can someone clarify something for me? I'm trying to get my mares papers if I can, or at least information about her. I have her APHA # and her registered name. If I call do they give you the information over the phone?


----------



## dcnc (Feb 18, 2013)

TheRoundPen said:


> Can someone clarify something for me? I'm trying to get my mares papers if I can, or at least information about her. I have her APHA # and her registered name. If I call do they give you the information over the phone?


They were willing to give me the current owners names and previous, so I'm sure they will give you any info they have on her, all I needed was my geldings registered name and she pulled it right up...I think you will have to join APHA to have her papers transferred to your name...Good Luck!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

dcnc said:


> I did call APHA , didn't realize that they would tell me over the phone, He was foaled in 99, I sold him 2002 and no one has registered him since we owned him. Makes me sad, now I will never know what happened to him. He was an awesome little guy, never offered to buck, rear or any bad habits when we started him. Thank you for offering to help.
> His name by the way was Rudy Ray Moore...


Was this video uploaded by you or one of his more current owners? 




Now that I watch more closely, I don't think it is the horse you are looking for. Funny how it comes up in a search for "rudy ray moore"


----------

